# A very real concern! (becoming forgetful)



## Old Salt

I am 85 years old and will forget something I was going to do almost immediately. It does come back to me eventually! Also, some words I always knew now don't come to mind despite my best efforts. I don't think I suffer from reduced intelligence but do the weirdest things, like trying to shove oven mitts into the fridge (as I did a few moments ago) etc. etc. Should I worry about Alzheimers or is it a natural symptom of aging? Any ideas?


----------



## Ruthanne

Well, I'm 64 and do the same things.  I have to keep trying to remember things by repeating them to myself several times, I find myself doing strange things, too.  When I slow down and give everything I do a good amount of thought before I do it it seems to go a lot better.


----------



## Marie5656

*Stuff happens.  I read something about how we sometimes forget why we went into a room as soon as we cross into. Something about crossing a threshold into a new room, can cause that forgetfulness.*


----------



## Old Salt

Thank God, Ruthanne, you made my evening. I do okay when it comes to practical matters but only if I single mindedly concentrate on doing them, the moment I start thinking of anything other than the task at hand I am lost! Bless you!


----------



## Old Salt

Marie5656 said:


> *Stuff happens.  I read something about how we sometimes forget why we went into a room as soon as we cross into. Something about crossing a threshold into a new room, can cause that forgetfulness.*


Happens to me all the time, Marie! LOL


----------



## Ruthanne

Old Salt said:


> Thank God, Ruthanne, you made my evening. I do okay when it comes to practical matters but only if I single mindedly concentrate on doing them, the moment I start thinking of anything other than the task at hand I am lost! Bless you!


I'm happy for you


----------



## Old Salt

This is actually funny (I like to think), but I knew all of my adult life that some folks are fooled by the Placebo effect when taking a medication.  The word "placebo" totally slipped my mind. I told my daughter only last night please put placebo into the subject line of every email until I finally remember the word again. Just had to look at her last email to find it again.


----------



## Irwin

Old Salt said:


> Thank God, Ruthanne, you made my evening. I do okay when it comes to practical matters but only if I single mindedly concentrate on doing them, the moment I start thinking of anything other than the task at hand I am lost! Bless you!


Maybe as we get older, we do things less mindfully, which causes us to make mistakes such as forgetting where we put things or putting things where they don't belong. When I put something down, I try to make an image of it in my mind so I don't forget where I put it... that is when I remember to do so.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I'm soon to be 75 and have been having the same concerns. You've saved me the trouble of starting a thread about it. I've been thinking my brain is not functioning as it should lately.  I may go for the fridge when I mean to look in a cabinet or reach for the teabags when I meant to get an ice tea mix packet, but I always catch myself immediately. While I'm concerned about Alzheimers (my [half] sister has it, I'm chalking it up to be being sleep deprived much of the time as well as being on auto pilot with some things. @Irwin made a good point as well.

From what I've read Alzheimers is not a "natural" progression of aging and there are things that distinguish the types of actions we are describing here from the signs of dementia. Read them below and if you think your actions are the early stage of dementia/Alzheimers, speak to your doctor about it ASAP.
https://www.nia.nih.gov/health/memory-forgetfulness-and-aging-whats-normal-and-whats-not


----------



## Old Salt

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm soon to be 75 and have been having the same concerns. You've saved me the trouble of starting a thread about it. I've been thinking my brain is not functioning as it should lately.  I may go for the fridge when I mean to look in a cabinet or reach for the teabags when I meant to get an ice tea mix packet, but I always catch myself immediately. While I'm concerned about Alzheimers (my [half] sister has it, I'm chalking it up to be being sleep deprived much of the time as well as being on auto pilot with some things. @Irwin made a good point as well.
> 
> From what I've read Alzheimers is not a "natural" progression of aging and there are things that distinguish the types of actions we are describing here from the signs of dementia. Read them below and if you think your actions are the early stage of dementia/Alzheimers, speak to your doctor about it ASAP.
> https://www.nia.nih.gov/health/memory-forgetfulness-and-aging-whats-normal-and-whats-not


Thank you so much for your comforting reply! I will look up the link tomorrow. Actually today since I live in the Atlantic Provinces of Canada and it is after midnight! And I am glad I saved you some concerns about your own brain. I am starting to think, based on the replies that we are not alone and that others go through the same things.


----------



## win231

I haven't shoved oven mitts into the fridge yet, but there's still time; I'm only 69.
I have walked into a room & immediately forgotten what I needed to get.
I've learned to go through the kitchen & write a list before shopping; otherwise I forget to get things or buy more of something that I already have too much of.
A couple of times, I saw a famous actor on TV whose name I've known for over 50 years & said many times, but couldn't remember for several minutes.
When my mom was 78, she couldn't find her bridge.  She called me, panicking because she couldn't eat without it because it was almost a full upper denture.  I found it in the kitchen trash.
My sister (who was 50 at the time), lost her keys & asked me to help her look for them.  After not finding them for 30 minutes, I said, "I'm going to look in a weird place."  When my sister saw me looking through the trash, she said, "Aw, come on....you really think I'd be stupid enough to throw my keys away?"
I said, "You might have had your keys in one hand & some trash in your other hand & just threw the wrong thing away."
HAHA - I found her keys in the trash.


----------



## win231

I think we tend to forget that our memory ages along with the rest of us.


----------



## Vida May

win231 said:


> I haven't shoved oven mitts into the fridge yet, but there's still time; I'm only 69.
> I have walked into a room & immediately forgotten what I needed to get.
> I've learned to go through the kitchen & write a list before shopping; otherwise I forget to get things or buy more of something that I already have too much of.
> A couple of times, I saw a famous actor on TV whose name I've known for over 50 years & said many times, but couldn't remember for several minutes.
> When my mom was 78, she couldn't find her bridge.  She called me, panicking because she couldn't eat without it because it was almost a full upper denture.  I found it in the kitchen trash.
> My sister (who was 50 at the time), lost her keys & asked me to help her look for them.  After not finding them for 30 minutes, I said, "I'm going to look in a weird place."  When my sister saw me looking through the trash, she said, "Aw, come on....you really think I'd be stupid enough to throw my keys away?"
> I said, "You might have had your keys in one hand & some trash in your other hand & just threw the wrong thing away."
> HAHA - I found her keys in the trash.


 Oh yeah, when I was much younger and feeling like an Amazon woman, working as a janitor, at least twice I threw my keys in the trash. The first time I called my supervisor in a panic and he knew exactly what happened to the keys.  Fortunately, they were easy to recover. I finally got a key chain that kept the keys attached to me.  

Also when I was much younger I would walk into a room and forget why.  I asked my doctor if I had Alzheimer's disease and he laughed and said no, it was just my personality.     

Words or the spelling of words can totally evade me.  I have found if I stay relaxed they are more likely to come to mind.  Trying to think of something seems to drive it further in the dark corners of my brain.  

It is comforting to know my friends also endure these challenges.  And actually, I think because I am making more effort to remember things, I am actually doing better than when I was young.


----------



## Irwin

We watched a movie this evening (The Railway Man) and didn't remember seeing it before until we got to the final 1/2 hour. I said to my wife, "Did we see this before?" She replied, "Yeah, I was thinking the same thing."


----------



## oldpop

Old Salt>
I am in my sixties and I do the same stuff. I blame it on the Seventies.


----------



## oldpop

Irwin said:


> We watched a movie this evening (The Railway Man) and didn't remember seeing it before until we got to the final 1/2 hour. I said to my wife, "Did we see this before?" She replied, "Yeah, I was thinking the same thing."


That is one of the many benefits of getting older. I can watch a movie I have seen before and it is like I have never seen it .....


----------



## Old Salt

To all who replied to my anxious post: Thank you! It is past my bed time but I really empathized with those who couldn't remember movies they watched. I keep telling my daughter "this is the only benefit of growing older,I can read books over and over and the same with watching movies!" Sometimes, I, too, am almost through with a movie and see something that looks vaguely familiar and reminds me that I saw it not too long ago. Another question, do you remember incidents from your youth better than you used to? Strange, isn't it?


----------



## oldpop

Old Salt said:


> Another question, do you remember incidents from your youth better than you used to? Strange, isn't it?


Yep. When I was around eight years old an old fellow told me that he remembered things that he did as a youngin better than what he had done the day before. Lo and behold the same thing happens to me.


----------



## Gary O'

Old Salt said:


> I don't think I suffer from reduced intelligence but do the weirdest things, like trying to shove oven mitts into the fridge (as I did a few moments ago) etc. etc. Should I worry about Alzheimers or is it a natural symptom of aging? Any ideas?


They're good with milk......or so I've been told


Old Salt said:


> I am 85 years old


Yer good

I'm 72 and unsure why I'm in this room

Poster time;
(I've posted this about two dozen times.....but the subject keeps coming up)


----------



## hollydolly

oldpop said:


> Yep. When I was around eight years old an old fellow told me that he remembered things that he did as a youngin better than what he had done the day before. Lo and behold the same thing happens to me.


...and me... I'm 66.. but I'm always forgetting stuff, or doing stuff like putting the teabags in the fridge etc... Only last night my daughter asked me for the name of the OTC meds that I take at least 3 times a week.. could I remember the name.. not a chance    I had to rake through the meds drawer to get the name ..sometimes it concerns me, and I worry, but I do think that the less active my brain has been since retiring.. the more I seem to be not concentrating...


----------



## Lewkat

I'll be 89 in 3 days, and believe me, this happens frequently.  Especially when a word I've used all my adult life is no longer available to me.  My poor brain is so overloaded with information it's a wonder I can think at all.  As for doing odd things, that's another sign that we have a lot on our minds and aren't necessarily thinking, but just jumping ahead of ourselves task wise.


----------



## fatboy

i will make a grocery list and forget that!


----------



## Geezer Garage

"Don't worry be happy". I think these kinds of things happen to us all. Working in the shop, it seems I spend half my time looking for something I just had in my hand, and sometimes it's still in my hand. This is why I always have several projects going on. If I've misplaced something I need, I just move on to another project, and I will sooner or later trip over whatever it was I was searching for. I have always been something of a worrier, and I'm really trying to remove that from my life. The less time you have left, the less time you need to be worrying about anything. The world will keep circling the sun, no matter our little mishaps. When ever I find I've done something silly, I just smile at myself, and move on. Oven mitts in the fridge is not nearly as bad as ice cream in the fridge instead of the freezer. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Aunt Bea

I'm dangerous when it comes to forgetting the kettle whistling away on the stove.

I try to combat/manage the slippage by changing the way that I do things.

I've switched most of my cooking to small appliances that will shut themselves off.

I try not to leave the kitchen when I'm using the stovetop.

The worst part of it all is an erosion of my confidence.  I find myself checking and rechecking simple things to make sure that I have turned things off, taken medication, etc...

I don't think that dementia sets in until we forget that we are getting forgetful. 

 "_Always remember two things: That I love you and the name of the bank_." - Leadville Johnny Brown


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm dangerous when it comes to forgetting the kettle whistling away on the stove.
> 
> I try to combat/manage the slippage by changing the way that I do things.
> 
> *I've switched most of my cooking to small appliances that will shut themselves off.
> 
> I try not to leave the kitchen when I'm using the stovetop.*
> 
> The worst part of it all is an erosion of my confidence.  I find myself checking and rechecking simple things to make sure that I have turned things off, taken medication, etc...
> 
> I don't think that dementia sets in until we forget that we are getting forgetful.


yes the oven is my Achilles heel... I take the food out but don't turn the oven off until I'm sure the food is thoroughly cooked...and if it isn't back in it goes.. but I very often forget to turn the oven off if the food is ready when I take it out the first time...

That's one thing if I'm home and I see it an hour later when I go into the kitchen, and altho' it hasn't happened yet , I'm very concerned I'll leave the house one day with the oven still on.. so like you Aunt Bea..I find myself double and triple checking things sometimes to ensure I've done it. and honestly that's one thing that does make me feel OLD


----------



## Irwin

fatboy said:


> i will make a grocery list and forget that!


I use a King Sooper's app on my phone for my grocery list. I just have to remember to take my phone with me!


----------



## Jackie23

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm dangerous when it comes to forgetting the kettle whistling away on the stove.


LOL....mine is water faucets, in the yard and at the kitchen sink.....I don't know at the times I've got out of bed in the middle of the night to go outside and check if I've turned them off.


----------



## Lawrence

When I was young people thought I was stupid and now that I am older people think I have alzheimer's so I have not seen that much of a change in my life. I like to have fun with alzimer's, sometimes when the phone rings in the morning I will say good evening and when the phone rings in the evening I would say good morning. I have a grandson with a sense of humor and when he calls I would say happy birthday no matter what time of the year it is. Some times when we eat at the dinner table I will sing happy birthday to him and I love it when grandma joins in and sings happy birthday also it is even more fun when other family members join in. Some times when it is one holliday I will happy greetings from another holiday like insted of saying Happy Thanksgiving I will say Happy Christmas.


----------



## Jackie23

Lawrence said:


> When I was young people thought I was stupid and now that I am older people think I have alzheimer's so I have not seen that much of a change in my life. I like to have fun with alzimer's, sometimes when the phone rings in the morning I will say good evening and when the phone rings in the evening I would say good morning. I have a grandson with a sense of humor and when he calls I would say happy birthday no matter what time of the year it is. Some times when we eat at the dinner table I will sing happy birthday to him and I love it when grandma joins in and sings happy birthday also it is even more fun when other family members join in. Some times when it is one holliday I will happy greetings from another holiday like insted of saying Happy Thanksgiving I will say Happy Christmas.


.....LOL being old does have a few advantages.....keep'um guessing!


----------



## Lewkat

Jackie23 said:


> LOL....mine is water faucets, in the yard and at the kitchen sink.....I don't know at the times I've got out of bed in the middle of the night to go outside and check if I've turned them off.


I've started this recently.


----------



## Alligatorob

Old Salt said:


> Should I worry about Alzheimers or is it a natural symptom of aging? Any ideas?


It is natural to worry about it, I think we all do from time to time.  However what  you describe sounds pretty normal to me.  I have been forgetful all of my life, its just slowly gets worse...


----------



## Vida May

hollydolly said:


> ...and me... I'm 66.. but I'm always forgetting stuff, or doing stuff like putting the teabags in the fridge etc... Only last night my daughter asked me for the name of the OTC meds that I take at least 3 times a week.. could I remember the name.. not a chance    I had to rake through the meds drawer to get the name ..sometimes it concerns me, and I worry, but I do think that the less active my brain has been since retiring.. the more I seem to be not concentrating...


Bingo!  Science says our poor memory is more a problem of not concentrating and being easily distracted.  One of my biggest problems is having something in my hand and putting it down without paying attention to where I put it.  I don't like having something in my hand so without thinking a just put the object down.  Minutes later I have no idea where I put it and I have to retrace my steps and look for it.  

We are running on autopilot most of the time.   If we are thinking of something stressful or exciting, that has our attention.  I think we all know driving for several miles and suddenly realizing we were in our heads thinking about something and it was not our driving.    Driving classes for older people can give us tips on how to be more aware and alert drivers.  

Thinking takes a lot of energy and being on autopilot gets us through the day without consuming so much energy.   We need to avoid stress and be well-rested, to be at our best.  And for me, writing things down has always improved my memory.


----------



## win231

I just remembered a celebrity roast for Lucille Ball from years ago.
Phyllis Diller was at the podium & she said:  _"She wanted to dye her hair back to its original color, but she can't remember it."_


----------



## Vida May

hollydolly said:


> yes the oven is my Achilles heel... I take the food out but don't turn the oven off until I'm sure the food is thoroughly cooked...and if it isn't back in it goes.. but I very often forget to turn the oven off if the food is ready when I take it out the first time...
> 
> That's one thing if I'm home and I see it an hour later when I go into the kitchen, and altho' it hasn't happened yet , I'm very concerned I'll leave the house one day with the oven still on.. so like you Aunt Bea..I find myself double and triple checking things sometimes to ensure I've done it. and honestly that's one thing that does make me feel OLD


 Everything will be fine if you leave the oven on.  Except the lovely roast left in it, will be hard as a rock and not pleasant to eat. Not even adding water will make it edible.  

There is even less to worry about if the oven is empty and in the morning you wonder why the kitchen is so warm.  

A pan left on the burner, however, could be a more serious problem.  I think all stoves should have timers that automatically turn off.  

I like my steamer and microwave because they automatically turn off.

One of the best features of my new apartment is my open kitchen right next to my living room, computer desk, and TV.  I know it is time to eat when I smell the smoke.


----------



## Vida May

win231 said:


> I just remembered a celebrity roast for Lucille Ball from years ago.
> Phyllis Diller was at the podium & she said:  _"She wanted to dye her hair back to its original color, but she can't remember it."_


I found it.  Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## Mizmo

Happy to join the club...
It is said if you forget why you went into a room then turn around go back out and in again. 
 It works....sometimes


----------



## FastTrax

Until I retired most of my instances of temporary or short term memory loss were merely the result of a sudden change of routine, loss of reporting point seniority, a change in terminal and/or mileage pay, stress induced preoccupation or distraction.


----------



## oldpop

I asked my doctor about the forgetfulness. He said not to worry about it to much it was probably a normal part of the aging process. He also mentioned that if I started to forget where I was that should be a concern. With all the advancements in quantum physics I do not know if I am really anywhere. So there's that.


----------



## Ruthanne

I went into the bedroom tonight and made the bed and put some clothes away and started to leave the room when I suddenly remembered the real reason I went in there--to take my cellphone off the charger....well at least I got more than one thing done!   LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze

I'm 68, and I'm getting very forgetful also, more than in my younger days.  I find myself kind of rushing around every day and multi-tasking, which seems to make it worse.  I've noticed what @Ruthanne said was true, at the times when I slow down and purposely become more thoughtful of what I'm doing, things go much better in the forgetful department.  My aunt died from Alzheimer's when I was a child, and there is a concern of getting dementia in old age.  @Old Salt, please don't beat yourself up over these moments, just take note when they happen and try to move on being more mindful next time.


----------



## dseag2

Don't feel bad.  We watched the play Wicked recently after many years.  After the first half ended, I got up and started to leave the theater.  My partner said "where are you going"?  I thought it was over and had no memory of the second half of the play.  I wasn't sure whether to laugh or be sad.


----------



## dseag2

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm 68, and I'm getting very forgetful also, more than in my younger days.  I find myself kind of rushing around every day and multi-tasking, which seems to make it worse.  I've noticed what @Ruthanne said was true, at the times when I slow down and purposely become more thoughtful of what I'm doing, things go much better in the forgetful department.  My aunt died from Alzheimer's when I was a child, and there is a concern of getting dementia in old age.  @Old Salt, please don't beat yourself up over these moments, just take note when they happen and try to move on being more mindful next time.


Multi-tasking is a myth.  No one can really do that effectively.  I used to try to do that all the time when I was working.  Just try to focus on the moment.  If you aren't working now, why try to rush through the day?  Take the time to really focus on the things that you want to accomplish.

BTW, this is coming from someone who used to feel the need to constantly be busy or I was not being productive.  Now, I look at it as though I have lived most of my life and deserve to enjoy the rest of it without distractions.


----------



## mrstime

I'm 82 and I will be talking to someone, usually son or DH and the word will escape me, a few or several minutes later the word will come to me. I hate that when it happens.

Ever watch a cat head for a room and once there will look a bit confused, it will sit down and start washing. I suggest that when one forgets why they are in said room.


----------



## StarSong

Other than occasionally being unable to retrieve a word that I'm sure I know but can't locate at the moment I need it, I'm not any more forgetful than I've ever been.  Which is to say, more forgetful than most because I've always been somewhat disorganized and am often not paying full attention to what I'm doing.  Absent-mindedness they used to call it.    

Like many other posters said, when I forget why I left a room I return to where I was to spark my memory. Walked into the garage for reasons unknown? I return to the kitchen, immediately remember what I was doing right before I left it and think, Right... I need to grab a fresh container of cinnamon from the back-up pantry.

Reading other posters' stories is quite comforting... makes me feel normal. Whatever that is.


----------



## Vida May

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm dangerous when it comes to forgetting the kettle whistling away on the stove.
> 
> I try to combat/manage the slippage by changing the way that I do things.
> 
> I've switched most of my cooking to small appliances that will shut themselves off.
> 
> I try not to leave the kitchen when I'm using the stovetop.
> 
> The worst part of it all is an erosion of my confidence.  I find myself checking and rechecking simple things to make sure that I have turned things off, taken medication, etc...
> 
> I don't think that dementia sets in until we forget that we are getting forgetful.
> 
> "_Always remember two things: That I love you and the name of the bank_." - Leadville Johnny Brown


Oh yeah, I told myself to take my morning pills and forgot.  Thank you have reminding me.  I better do that right now before I forget again.


----------



## Vida May

StarSong said:


> Other than occasionally being unable to retrieve a word that I'm sure I know but can't locate at the moment I need it, I'm not any more forgetful than I've ever been.  Which is to say, more forgetful than most because I've always been somewhat disorganized and am often not paying full attention to what I'm doing.  Absent-mindedness they used to call it.
> 
> Like many other posters said, when I forget why I left a room I return to where I was to spark my memory. Walked into the garage for reasons unknown? I return to the kitchen, immediately remember what I was doing right before I left it and think, Right... I need to grab a fresh container of cinnamon from the back-up pantry.
> 
> Reading other posters' stories is quite comforting... makes me feel normal. Whatever that is.


Darling, there is a possibility neither one of us was ever "normal".


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Old Salt said:


> Thank you so much for your comforting reply! I will look up the link tomorrow. Actually today since I live in the Atlantic Provinces of Canada and it is after midnight! And I am glad I saved you some concerns about your own brain. I am starting to think, based on the replies that we are not alone and that others go through the same things.


You're welcome, of course! Glad you found my reply helpful.


----------



## Nathan

Old Salt said:


> I do okay when it comes to practical matters but only if I single mindedly concentrate on doing them, the moment I start thinking of anything other than the task at hand I am lost! Bless you!


You're going good, the human mind can only do one task at a time *well*.   The multitasking "ethic" was created to get employees to get more done.


----------



## HoneyNut

StarSong said:


> Like many other posters said, when I forget why I left a room I return to where I was to spark my memory.


I like this YouTube (not the camera work which is awful, but the content), it makes me feel better about forgetting why I was going to the kitchen.  I'd like to find something similar about remembering words, I worry a lot because my brain will pop out the wrong word, like 'rice' instead of 'corn', I catch it immediately so I feel that is good (and if I would stop talking out loud all the time maybe I wouldn't even know I had the problem).


----------



## IFortuna

Old Salt said:


> I am 85 years old and will forget something I was going to do almost immediately. It does come back to me eventually! Also, some words I always knew now don't come to mind despite my best efforts. I don't think I suffer from reduced intelligence but do the weirdest things, like trying to shove oven mitts into the fridge (as I did a few moments ago) etc. etc. Should I worry about Alzheimers or is it a natural symptom of aging? Any ideas?


I would check with a licensed physician, however, since I have been practicing intermittent fasting, my mental acuity has increased substantially. Just sayin'.  Please do check with a doctor first though.  You may have other issues of concern regarding your question.


----------



## IFortuna

hollydolly said:


> yes the oven is my Achilles heel... I take the food out but don't turn the oven off until I'm sure the food is thoroughly cooked...and if it isn't back in it goes.. but I very often forget to turn the oven off if the food is ready when I take it out the first time...
> 
> That's one thing if I'm home and I see it an hour later when I go into the kitchen, and altho' it hasn't happened yet , I'm very concerned I'll leave the house one day with the oven still on.. so like you Aunt Bea..I find myself double and triple checking things sometimes to ensure I've done it. and honestly that's one thing that does make me feel OLD


It doesn't hurt to double and triple check things.  You are cognizant of your environment.  That is half the battle in my opinion.


----------



## David777

Recently read a bestseller by a top neuroscience researcher Lisa Genova, Remember.  She relates general senior temporary forgetting phenomenon is common and not related to Alzheimers.  I temporarily forget minor things all the time. If something is important to remember later, I take more steps to ensure remembering.

A typical trivial episode this week, I walked downstairs in my residence twice to grab something, only to be distracted by other things downstairs then forgetting the prime reason I had gone down to grab a pair of eyeglasses.  It isn't that we have permanently forgotten whatever but rather the executive control part of our brain, our pilot, loses the ability to with certainty readily recall things we have in recent minutes been thinking about and focused on. Usually if one relaxes, it just takes a few minutes for the mind to return to whatever thought.


----------



## win231

IFortuna said:


> I would check with a licensed physician, however, since I have been practicing intermittent fasting, my mental acuity has increased substantially. Just sayin'.  Please do check with a doctor first though.  You may have other issues of concern regarding your question.


Your mental acuity has not increased from fasting.  
You're forgetting to eat.


----------



## HoneyNut

Old Salt said:


> do the weirdest things, like trying to shove oven mitts into the fridge (as I did a few moments ago) etc. etc. Should I worry about Alzheimers or is it a natural symptom of aging?



I found this on the Hopkins Medicine site:

"We all misplace things. And yes, on a busy morning we may even put the cornflakes box in the refrigerator if we’re moving too fast. It’s normal to put things in the wrong spot, and it’s normal to catch the mistake or retrace our steps to find the keys sitting on top of today’s stack of mail.
What’s not: Being unable to figure out where lost belongings might be, putting things in more and more unusual places and starting to suspect—without evidence—that people have stolen your missing possessions."


----------



## Jace

Ginkgo Biloba


----------



## ElCastor

There is hope for us yet. Researchers at UCSF turned elderly mice into teenagers almost overnight. Don't rush out and buy the drug they used -- could be dangerous, and might turn you into a mouse, but research continues. (-8

"Drug Reverses Age-Related Mental Decline Within Days            
Rapid Rejuvenation of Mental Faculties in Aged Mice Implicates Reversible Physiological ‘Blockage’ Behind Age-Related Cognitive Losses"
https://www.ucsf.edu/news/2020/12/419201/drug-reverses-age-related-mental-decline-within-days


----------



## StarSong

ElCastor said:


> There is hope for us yet. Researchers at UCSF turned elderly mice into teenagers almost overnight. Don't rush out and buy the drug they used -- could be dangerous, and might turn you into a mouse, but research continues. (-8
> 
> "Drug Reverses Age-Related Mental Decline Within Days
> Rapid Rejuvenation of Mental Faculties in Aged Mice Implicates Reversible Physiological ‘Blockage’ Behind Age-Related Cognitive Losses"
> https://www.ucsf.edu/news/2020/12/419201/drug-reverses-age-related-mental-decline-within-days


This sure sounds promising.  Can't find any info on whether there are any human trials yet.


----------



## StarSong

David777 said:


> Recently read a bestseller by a top neuroscience researcher Lisa Genova, Remember. She relates general senior temporary forgetting phenomenon is common and not related to Alzheimers. I temporarily forget minor things all the time. If something is important to remember later, I take more steps to ensure remembering.


Thanks for the tip.  I just ordered a copy from my library.


----------



## palides2021

Old Salt said:


> I am 85 years old and will forget something I was going to do almost immediately. It does come back to me eventually! Also, some words I always knew now don't come to mind despite my best efforts. I don't think I suffer from reduced intelligence but do the weirdest things, like trying to shove oven mitts into the fridge (as I did a few moments ago) etc. etc. Should I worry about Alzheimers or is it a natural symptom of aging? Any ideas?


I'll be 65 soon, and I have noticed that when I'm stressed or in a hurry, or my mind is on a number of things, I switch to autopilot and autopilot doesn't always perform perfectly. This particularly happens when I'm driving, and daydreaming, and will pass the street I'm supposed to turn on. Of course I see what just happened and have to backtrack. It doesn't bother me, though. This has been happening for years. When someone else is in the car with me, I ask them to pay attention to the road because I know I'll be too busy talking to them and will probably miss my turn, lol.

I also read somewhere that medicines can make people forgetful, particularly as they age and take more medicines. That's something to be aware of.

Over the years, I have done little tricks to keep me on track - 
TIMER
1) Cooking - I ALWAYS use a timer. Every single time. Sometimes I have two timers going, one for the oven and the other for the microwave, etc.
2) If I have an appointment, I write it on my desk calendar, and use a timer the day of the appointment - I give myself 10-15 minutes before the appointment to make sure I have time to get on my shoes, find the keys, get into the car, etc. Sometimes I'll be quicker than the timer and leave before it goes off, then come home to find the timer still ringing. I laugh when I see that!
3) I exercise my brain by making a list in my head (without writing it down) and make it a point to do what's on the list.
4) I play CROSSWORDS every day.
5) For my medicine - Morning medicines are always at the breakfast table, and in the morning I take them out and put on my napkin. By the time I finish breakfast, the medicines are gone. Evening medicines go on a tray table where I sit and knit in the evenings and watch a movie. I have done it enough times that I remember to take my evening meds.

Hope this helped! Good luck!


----------



## Nathan

IFortuna said:


> I would check with a licensed physician, however,* since I have been practicing intermittent fasting, my mental acuity has increased substantially*. Just sayin'. Please do check with a doctor first though. You may have other issues of concern regarding your question.


Interesting!   I used to intermittently fast to increase my HGH levels for weight lifting.   Intermittent fasting will also trigger the body to increase it's autophagy activity...maybe your mental acuity has benefited as a result.


----------



## ElCastor

Something else that might be worth looking into -- cocoa flavonoids. Possibly helpful for the brain and also the heart. The following site has links to several articles on the subject:
"Enhancing Human Cognition with Cocoa Flavonoids"
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5432604/


----------



## oldpop

Awhile back I read where some computer games like Chess,Tetris and Solitaire were supposed to keep you sharp. I play Chess or Solitaire daily but I cannot say if it helps or not. I have played them for so long I have nothing to compare to.


----------



## Lara

Three of my 4 children tell me I'm getting forgetful 
but I just blame it on them because who can keep track which of the 4 I've told what to?? 

And they tell me that they have to repeat things because I'm not focused
and I just tell them they're mumbling and to annunciate the end of each word

Then there are those moments where I'm the only one to blame. Busted 

Then I know what I have to do. Wait for it....


----------



## Lara

Foods That Are Good For Your Brain
https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/11-brain-foods

Salmon Coffee Blueberries Broccoli Eggs
Oranges ( and other VitC sources: BellPeppers Tomato Strawberries)
Turmeric and Curcumin like you use in Curry
PumpkinSeeds DarkChocolate Walnuts GreenTea

Check out the link above for additional info for each brain food


----------



## Lewkat

Being forgetful is one thing, but having out and out dementia or Alzheimer's is another altogether.  While we may be a bit quirky and eccentric at times and preoccupied, it's when we are not aware of the world around us that causes concern.  Wandering aimlessly and not recognizing the area we are in is very worrisome and indicative of real changes in our brain matter.  We lose many thousands of brain cells normally each day and these are never replaced, but actual loss of cognizance is something entirely different.  As long as we are interacting and recognizing that we come up short memory wise on occasion is nothing serious at all.  What we do at times can even be humorous as long as we come out of our short comings safely.


----------



## StarSong

ElCastor said:


> Something else that might be worth looking into -- cocoa flavonoids. Possibly helpful for the brain and also the heart. The following site has links to several articles on the subject:
> "Enhancing Human Cognition with Cocoa Flavonoids"
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5432604/


Cocoa, as in chocolate?  No need to give me the hard sell on that one...   Even better news for chocoholics? More seems to be better! 

From the article (bold emphasis is mine): 

_"In this respect, the daily consumption of flavanol-rich cocoa drink has been showed to positively affect cognition, leading to improvements in cognitive performance both in older adults with early memory decline (36) and in cognitively intact elderly subjects (39). Specifically, compared to the low-flavanol condition (48 mg), the chronic administration of intermediate (520 mg) and high (993 mg) cocoa flavanols content over an 8-week period was associated to improvements in processing speed, executive function, and working memory in subjects with mild cognitive impairment. At higher cocoa flavanols concentrations, significant improvements were also evident in a verbal fluency task. Interestingly, such cognitive beneficial effects were paralleled by improvements in blood pressure and insulin resistance, suggesting a role of endothelial function and glucose sensitivity in modulating cognitive function in these patients (36). More recently, similar findings were replicated in healthy aged participants. Subjects in the intermediate and high cocoa flavanols groups, after a daily consumption over an 8-week period, showed better performance in several cognitive domains compared to those in the low-flavanol group (39).

*By contrast, in healthy older adults a 6-week cocoa flavanols intervention showed no significant effects on cognitive and cardiovascular outcomes (34). In this study, however, participants were administered chocolate bar or beverage containing 397 or 357 mg flavanols, respectively; insufficient flavanols content may therefore account for the negative finding."*_


----------



## IFortuna

win231 said:


> I think we tend to forget that our memory ages along with the rest of us.


There are ways to combat this.  One is to get that blood pumping to the brain I understand. 


Old Salt said:


> I am 85 years old and will forget something I was going to do almost immediately. It does come back to me eventually! Also, some words I always knew now don't come to mind despite my best efforts. I don't think I suffer from reduced intelligence but do the weirdest things, like trying to shove oven mitts into the fridge (as I did a few moments ago) etc. etc. Should I worry about Alzheimers or is it a natural symptom of aging? Any ideas?


Recent research reveals that *targeting an enzyme called BACE1 can “completely reverse” the* buildup of beta-amyloid plaque in the brain, which is a hallmark of Alzheimer's disease.Feb 14, 2018 As we age, we all seem to have brain plaque but now there is promising help.


Nathan said:


> Interesting!   I used to intermittently fast to increase my HGH levels for weight lifting.   Intermittent fasting will also trigger the body to increase it's autophagy activity...maybe your mental acuity has benefited as a result.


Yes.  Yesterday I went 36 hours before having my one meal a day OMAD.  Yes there are amazing benefits from fasting.  I usually only need 3 or 4 hours sleep at night but I like to get 6.  I am up until 3, 4, 5, 6 and even 7 a.m.  It varies.


----------



## StarSong

IFortuna said:


> Yes. Yesterday I went 36 hours before having my one meal a day OMAD. Yes there are amazing benefits from fasting. I usually only need 3 or 4 hours sleep at night but I like to get 6. I am up until 3, 4, 5, 6 and even 7 a.m. It varies.


I'd have to be very ill to skip eating for 36 hours.


----------



## IFortuna

StarSong said:


> I'd have to be very ill to skip eating for 36 hours.


It is easier than you think.  Although I did not have the keto foods recommended during fasting, I never got hungry after a while.  I drink a lot of liquids which helps to keep me going and I take vitamins with my OMAD meal.  Everybody is different I still have a good amount of fat stores that keep me going LOL   Don't count the fiber as a carb just the sugars, starches, etc.  Fat also helps to assuage hunger.  I love real butter.  Sometimes I just slice off a chunk of cold  Kerrygold and pop it in my mouth. The fat is good for assimilating the Vitamin D3/K2 that I take.  It really is easy.  Watch some of the videos on YouTube for tips if you like.


----------



## StarSong

IFortuna said:


> It is easier than you think.  Although I did not have the keto foods recommended during fasting, I never got hungry after a while.  I drink a lot of liquids which helps to keep me going and I take vitamins with my OMAD meal.  Everybody is different I still have a good amount of fat stores that keep me going LOL  Don't count the fiber as a carb just the sugars, starches, etc. Fat also helps to assuage hunger. I love real butter. Sometimes I just slice off a chunk of cold Kerrygold and pop it in my mouth. The fat is good for assimilating the Vitamin D3/K2 that I take. It really is easy. Watch some of the videos on YouTube for tips if you like.


Interesting but nine years ago I moved to a whole food plant based diet with few added oils/fats.  Keeps my weight in the 21 BMI range and my blood work in reasonably good shape.  My brain seems to be working well.  

Big benefit - I get to eat every 3-4 hours and have snacks. Plenty of potatoes, bread and other starches, along with fruit and LOTS of vegetables. 

From TG-New Years I indulge in dairy, but rarely do so the rest of the year.


----------



## ElCastor

StarSong said:


> Cocoa, as in chocolate?  No need to give me the hard sell on that one...   Even better news for chocoholics? More seems to be better!
> 
> From the article (bold emphasis is mine):
> 
> _"In this respect, the daily consumption of flavanol-rich cocoa drink has been showed to positively affect cognition, leading to improvements in cognitive performance both in older adults with early memory decline (36) and in cognitively intact elderly subjects (39). Specifically, compared to the low-flavanol condition (48 mg), the chronic administration of intermediate (520 mg) and high (993 mg) cocoa flavanols content over an 8-week period was associated to improvements in processing speed, executive function, and working memory in subjects with mild cognitive impairment. At higher cocoa flavanols concentrations, significant improvements were also evident in a verbal fluency task. Interestingly, such cognitive beneficial effects were paralleled by improvements in blood pressure and insulin resistance, suggesting a role of endothelial function and glucose sensitivity in modulating cognitive function in these patients (36). More recently, similar findings were replicated in healthy aged participants. Subjects in the intermediate and high cocoa flavanols groups, after a daily consumption over an 8-week period, showed better performance in several cognitive domains compared to those in the low-flavanol group (39).
> 
> *By contrast, in healthy older adults a 6-week cocoa flavanols intervention showed no significant effects on cognitive and cardiovascular outcomes (34). In this study, however, participants were administered chocolate bar or beverage containing 397 or 357 mg flavanols, respectively; insufficient flavanols content may therefore account for the negative finding."*_


Chocolate, particularly milk chocolate, that we consume as a treat is likely high in sugar and not so generous in flavanols. Maybe it has to be acquired and treated like a supplement. Not so much fun, but that which is good for you seldom is. (-8


----------



## Remy

I'm 61 and have put the wrong thing in the wrong place. Not often but I have. I have meant to make another stop then realized I drove right past the place and never stopped. When I was in my 30's, I was driving on the interstate and didn't realize I missed my turn off miles back until I saw the casino to my left!


----------



## Nathan

IFortuna said:


> It is easier than you think.  Although I did not have the keto foods recommended during fasting, I never got hungry after a while.  I drink a lot of liquids which helps to keep me going and I take vitamins with my OMAD meal.  Everybody is different I still have a good amount of fat stores that keep me going LOL  Don't count the fiber as a carb just the sugars, starches, etc. *Fat also helps to assuage hunger.  I love real butter.  Sometimes I just slice off a chunk of cold  Kerrygold and pop it in my mouth*. The fat is good for assimilating the Vitamin D3/K2 that I take. It really is easy. Watch some of the videos on YouTube for tips if you like.


Fat was villainized for decades while [added]sugar was promoted(very profitable).   There is now growing evidence that [excessive] sugar plays a part in inflammation in the body, contributing to metabolic syndrome.   

https://www.aarp.org/health/conditi.../lowering-inflammation-to-improve-health.html


----------



## StarSong

ElCastor said:


> Chocolate, particularly milk chocolate, that we consume as a treat is likely high in sugar and not so generous in flavanols. Maybe it has to be acquired and treated like a supplement. Not so much fun, but that which is good for you seldom is. (-8


I don't like milk chocolate.  Whew!  I'm a dark chocolate gal all the way.

Truth is, I talk a better game than I play when it comes to chocolate. A little bit most days.


----------



## Lewkat

I simply do not like chocolate very much at all.  Hot chocolate in winter on occasion makes me happy.


----------



## ElCastor

Remy said:


> I'm 61 and have put the wrong thing in the wrong place. Not often but I have. I have meant to make another stop then realized I drove right past the place and never stopped. When I was in my 30's, I was driving on the interstate and didn't realize I missed my turn off miles back until I saw the casino to my left!


Don't feel bad, as we age that sort of thing is unfortunately normal and to be expected. Hopefully, technology will come to our aid in the not too distant future. A few miles north of here the Buck Institute is dedicated to aging research, and they aren't the only ones.


----------



## Mr. Ed

(becoming forgetful) Good for you, I am forgetful.​


----------



## Snow74

Marie5656 said:


> *Stuff happens.  I read something about how we sometimes forget why we went into a room as soon as we cross into. Something about crossing a threshold into a new room, can cause that forgetfulness.*


thank you so very much you have just saved me the cost of a straight jacket...I do worry about my forgetfulness at times


----------



## fancicoffee13

Marie5656 said:


> *Stuff happens.  I read something about how we sometimes forget why we went into a room as soon as we cross into. Something about crossing a threshold into a new room, can cause that forgetfulness.*


Is that saying true or just something someone dreamed up?


----------



## fancicoffee13

Geezer Garage said:


> "Don't worry be happy". I think these kinds of things happen to us all. Working in the shop, it seems I spend half my time looking for something I just had in my hand, and sometimes it's still in my hand. This is why I always have several projects going on. If I've misplaced something I need, I just move on to another project, and I will sooner or later trip over whatever it was I was searching for. I have always been something of a worrier, and I'm really trying to remove that from my life. The less time you have left, the less time you need to be worrying about anything. The world will keep circling the sun, no matter our little mishaps. When ever I find I've done something silly, I just smile at myself, and move on. Oven mitts in the fridge is not nearly as bad as ice cream in the fridge instead of the freezer. Cheers, Mike


Don't worry, just be happy. I like that choice.


----------



## Rah-Rah

I am 55 years old and I am sometimes forgetful. Many times when I go from one room to the next I have completely lost my train of thought and then once I get back into the original room and sit down I go "OH" . I also lose my train of thought mid sentence sometimes.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Rah-Rah said:


> I am 55 years old and I am sometimes forgetful. Many times when I go from one room to the next I have completely lost my train of thought and then once I get back into the original room and sit down I go "OH" . I also lose my train of thought mid sentence sometimes.


----------



## StarSong

Rah-Rah said:


> Many times when I go from one room to the next I have completely lost my train of thought and then once I get back into the original room and sit down I go "OH" . I also lose my train of thought mid sentence sometimes.


Same here, but I've been doing that since I was a little kid.  One of the downsides of ADD.


----------



## hollydolly

Rah-Rah said:


> I am 55 years old and I am sometimes forgetful. Many times when I go from one room to the next I have completely lost my train of thought and then once I get back into the original room and sit down I go "OH" . I also lose my train of thought mid sentence sometimes.


yes I've been doing that for years as well.. but more lately I'm finding I'm forgetting stuff that I just did, or just thought of a minute ago.. so now I find myself having to write everything down immediately if I know I'm going to need to remember it later


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> yes I've been doing that for years as well.. but more lately I'm finding I'm forgetting stuff that I just did, or just thought of a minute ago.. so now I find myslef having to write everything down immediately if I know I'm going to need to remember it later


When I'm highly distracted, stressed out or not sleeping well my short term memory is affected.  When those ships are righted my memory likewise returns to normal.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> When I'm highly distracted, stressed out or not sleeping well my short term memory is affected.  When those ships are righted my memory likewise returns to normal.


thank you my very wise friend...


----------



## Rah-Rah

StarSong said:


> Same here, but I've been doing that since I was a little kid.  One of the downsides of ADD.


That must be tough.


hollydolly said:


> yes I've been doing that for years as well.. but more lately I'm finding I'm forgetting stuff that I just did, or just thought of a minute ago.. so now I find myself having to write everything down immediately if I know I'm going to need to remember it later


Writing things down and making lists are my friends now.


----------



## fmdog44

How many things 80+ years old are the same as when they were 20? (Wine excluded)


----------



## Geezer Garage

Better than getting on the wrong train altogether, and ending up in Schenectady. Mike



Rah-Rah said:


> I am 55 years old and I am sometimes forgetful. Many times when I go from one room to the next I have completely lost my train of thought and then once I get back into the original room and sit down I go "OH" . I also lose my train of thought mid sentence sometimes.


----------



## IFortuna

IFortuna said:


> It is easier than you think.  Although I did not have the keto foods recommended during fasting, I never got hungry after a while.  I drink a lot of liquids which helps to keep me going and I take vitamins with my OMAD meal.  Everybody is different I still have a good amount of fat stores that keep me going LOL  Don't count the fiber as a carb just the sugars, starches, etc. Fat also helps to assuage hunger. I love real butter. Sometimes I just slice off a chunk of cold Kerrygold and pop it in my mouth. The fat is good for assimilating the Vitamin D3/K2 that I take. It really is easy. Watch some of the videos on YouTube for tips if you like.


Update. On my current intermittent fast,  I remain keto throughout and I decided to have a 
48 hour fast with no food at all added to this fast.  I have broken my record of a previous 36 hours
so I am happy I am getting great results.
I am having even blood sugar readings.  In 15 days I have only had to take 6 units of insulin  where as I was prescribed 90 units a day!
My mind is clearer, I have loads of energy and an extremely elevated mood.
I takes loads of vitamins and herbal tinctures as well.  My meals are carb free. I have protein and low carb veggies for my meals.
I will join the land of the carb lovers for a couple of days after this fast is over on the 31st.

Autophagy:

destruction of damaged or redundant cellular components occurring in vacuoles within the cell.
begins at the 16 hour fasting mark

at 24 hours fasting this happens:

While fasting, stored carbs drop after* 24 hours*, prompting your body to* burn fat for energy*

Fasting for more than 24 hours may lower inflammation by reducing oxidative stress in your body’s cells (2Trusted Source).

"Although it has been long known that a lower caloric diet contributes to longevity in humans, it is now understood that *fasting can switch the metabolism from* using glucose as fuel to using fatty acids. This shift seems to trigger our stem cells to become more active and regenerative. Dec 21, 2021" (dvcstem.com)

Still, many studies indicate that 48-hour fasting can improve *cellular repair* more than other fasting methods (1Trusted Source, 10Trusted Source).
https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/48-hour-fasting#benefits


----------



## Lawrence00

There was that time I found myself outside a strip club, but then remembered just in time that I went out for Chick-n-Strips.


----------



## suds00

i'm 72.i forget why i do certain things. i find myself going to rooms in my house and forgetting wht i went there.   i also forget names of people and places that i remembered when i was younger


----------



## StarSong

I'm revisiting this thread for two reasons:

1. To offer a very sincere thanks to @David777 for recommending _Remember_ by Lisa Genova. 
2. To underscore his recommendation and suggest it to others. 

Neuroscientist Lisa Genova, who many might recall as the author of the novel (also made into a movie), _Still Alice_, tackles the subject of how our brains remember and forget things and whether we should be worried about forgetting where we parked (mostly no), the name of a movie star that we can't quite recall (almost always no), the word for something that we can't bring to mind at the moment we need it (mostly no), the name of someone we were just introduced to five minutes earlier (almost always no) and so forth.

Like David, I found the book fascinating and helpful - not just in improving my memory for where my car is parked (which it has) but also for the reassurance that little slips of memory are perfectly natural and often not cause for concern.  It's easy, engaging reading, so don't be put off by her neuroscientist credentials.   

Thanks again, David. I've recommended _Remember _to several people already and will continue to do so.


----------



## hollydolly

Thanks @StarSong , I'll go and look that book up...


----------



## SmoothSeas

first time pursuing this thread  -  funny, how the memory slips...    

caught this neurologist on youtube a while back that addressed memory loss.  he said that everyone can sometimes forget where they put their car keys, but take heed when you can't remember what your car keys are for...

then there's other neuroscientists who claim that everything that one has experienced in life is stored somewhere in one's memory.  kinda scary, actually,  if it were all available for immediate recall, we'd probably short-circuit in a nano-second


----------



## Lara

ElCastor said:


> Don't feel bad, as we age that sort of thing is unfortunately normal and to be expected. Hopefully, technology will come to our aid in the not too distant future. A few miles north of here the Buck Institute is dedicated to aging research, and they aren't the only ones.


Oh perfect.  I'll switch my charity of choice to Buck Institute...aka an investment with maximum returns  
Well, my children would certainly thank me. Seriously though, good information ElCastor. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Liberty

Think the secret to helping correct short term memory loss is to "concentrate" on exactly what you are doing at the time you are doing it.  Try it.  For instance, if you
are taking a pill, say to yourself "this is Monday morning and I'm taking the --- pill.


----------



## horseless carriage

William Archibald Spooner, was a long-serving Oxford don. He was most notable for his absent-mindedness, and for supposedly mixing up the syllables in a spoken phrase, with unintentionally comic effect. Such phrases became known as spoonerisms, and are often used humorously. Many spoonerisms have been invented and attributed to Spooner.

It was absentmindedness that Spooner was noted for, not forgetfulness, absentmindedness isn't because the person is getting old, it's because of being distracted. Amnesia and absentmindedness are not common bedfellows, however I do hope that I never do what Dr Spooner was reputed to have done. His wife had driven him to the station, there a porter took charge of his luggage. Just before Spooner boarded his train it's said that, he kissed the porter and gave his wife sixpence.


----------



## StarSong

Liberty said:


> Think the secret to helping correct short term memory loss is to "concentrate" on exactly what you are doing at the time you are doing it.  Try it.  For instance, if you
> are taking a pill, say to yourself "this is Monday morning and I'm taking the --- pill.


Very true.  When I enter a room forgetting why I went there, then return to the previous room to jog my memory, then sometimes repeat the cycle a second time (ugh), I've learned to say aloud, "I'm going to the garage for a can of chick peas."  That does the trick.  

For vitamins and meds I use a daily pill minder so I won't forget to take them, and don't have to worry about taking them twice.  One of the most helpful bits about "Remember" is Genova's oft-repeated message that memory aides like pill minders, notes, lists, internet search engines, etc., don't damage our ability to recall things without that assistance.


----------



## ElCastor

Lara said:


> Oh perfect.  I'll switch my charity of choice to Buck Institute...aka an investment with maximum returns
> Well, my children would certainly thank me. Seriously though, good information ElCastor. Thank you for posting.


No need to switch. The Buck Institute is apparently well funded. (-8
"The *Buck Institute for Research on Aging*[1] is an independent biomedical research institute that researches aging and age-related disease. The mission of the Buck Institute is to extend the healthy years of life. The Buck Institute is one of nine centers for aging research of the Glenn Foundation for Medical Research.
The institute, a nonprofit organization located in Novato, California, began its research program in 1999, making it the world's first institute founded primarily to study intervention into the aging process. It is named for Marin County philanthropists Leonard and Beryl Hamilton Buck, whose estate funded the endowment that helped establish the institute, and the Buck Trust currently contributes approximately $6 million annually to support the institute's work."
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buck_Institute_for_Research_on_Aging


----------



## fancicoffee13

StarSong said:


> I'm revisiting this thread for two reasons:
> 
> 1. To offer a very sincere thanks to @David777 for recommending _Remember_ by Lisa Genova.
> 2. To underscore his recommendation and suggest it to others.
> 
> Neuroscientist Lisa Genova, who many might recall as the author of the novel (also made into a movie), _Still Alice_, tackles the subject of how our brains remember and forget things and whether we should be worried about forgetting where we parked (mostly no), the name of a movie star that we can't quite recall (almost always no), the word for something that we can't bring to mind at the moment we need it (mostly no), the name of someone we were just introduced to five minutes earlier (almost always no) and so forth.
> 
> Like David, I found the book fascinating and helpful - not just in improving my memory for where my car is parked (which it has) but also for the reassurance that little slips of memory are perfectly natural and often not cause for concern.  It's easy, engaging reading, so don't be put off by her neuroscientist credentials.
> 
> Thanks again, David. I've recommended _Remember _to several people already and will continue to do so.


Thanks a lot!  I will get the book also.


----------



## StarSong

fancicoffee13 said:


> Thanks a lot!  I will get the book also.


Please report back after you've read it.  I'm interested in your take on it.


----------



## SeniorBen

I've had a few recent issues with my memory such as forgetting to put a cup under the dispenser of my Keurig coffee maker. DOH! Or forgetting to put coffee in it. DOH! (It makes for some really weak coffee.     )


----------



## bob22

I have the problem of walking into a different room too. I blame it on having too many things on my mind  I am a little more concerned about having trouble remembering what I did yesterday or last night -- like really struggling to remember what I had for lunch or dinner yesterday.

I just reserved the 'Remember' ebook from my library. I'm number 18 on 17 available copies. I should have access to it in a few days. (Does anybody else find it curious that they only have 17 copies of a digital file...)


----------



## StarSong

bob22 said:


> I have the problem of walking into a different room too. I blame it on having too many things on my mind  I am a little more concerned about having trouble remembering what I did yesterday or last night -- like really struggling to remember what I had for lunch or dinner yesterday.
> 
> I just reserved the 'Remember' ebook from my library. I'm number 18 on 17 available copies. I should have access to it in a few days. *(Does anybody else find it curious that they only have 17 copies of a digital file...)*


Don't find it curious.  Libraries pay handsomely for each digital file and can only lend each out a prescribed number of times.


----------



## fancicoffee13

StarSong said:


> Please report back after you've read it.  I'm interested in your take on it.


What book was that?  Sorry, I haven't been on here for a few days.


----------



## StarSong

fancicoffee13 said:


> What book was that?  Sorry, I haven't been on here for a few days.


_Remember_ by Lisa Genova.


----------



## JonSR77

I am only 61, but I had carbon monoxide poisoning in 2003.  So, I have a lot of memory problems, cognitive problems.

I have to put everything in the exact same spot all the time, otherwise, I can't find anything.

Personally, I believe in erring on the side of caution.

With memory problems, always seems wise to keep the doctor informed about what is going on, do whatever tests they want, etc.

from the Mayo Clinic:


Memory loss: When to seek help
https://diet.mayoclinic.org/diet/ho...utm_medium=Display&utm_campaign=LeftRailImage​Memory loss: When to seek help​_A number of conditions — not only Alzheimer's disease — can cause memory loss in older adults. Getting a prompt diagnosis and appropriate care is important.

https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/alzheimers-disease/in-depth/memory-loss/art-20046326_


----------



## bob22

StarSong said:


> Don't find it curious.  Libraries pay handsomely for each digital file and can only lend each out a prescribed number of times.


You are so right! I knew they paid for them but thought it was a one-time fee. I decided to research it and it is quite a can of worms. Distributors charging ridiculous fees that sometimes have to be renewed every six months; arguments over comparing ebook fees to 'real' book fees; debates over whether books, ebooks, mp3 files, etc. help authors or hurt them; how can Amazon get special deals, etc.  I'm going to be more thankful for all the services I get from my library from now on!


----------



## StarSong

bob22 said:


> You are so right! I knew they paid for them but thought it was a one-time fee. I decided to research it and it is quite a can of worms. Distributors charging ridiculous fees that sometimes have to be renewed every six months; arguments over comparing ebook fees to 'real' book fees; debates over whether books, ebooks, mp3 files, etc. help authors or hurt them; how can Amazon get special deals, etc.  I'm going to be more thankful for all the services I get from my library from now on!


I often order "real" books to be held for me at my local branch rather than getting in the ebook queues because I know it's less costly for my public library.  Real books can be loaned out until they fall apart.  I also find the waiting period is often a lot shorter for real books.


----------



## mrstime

I'm 82 (where did all those years go?) the thing I hate most about being old is not being able to think of a word in the middle of conversations. Sooner or later I think of them but it is a real aggravation!


----------



## fancicoffee13

JonSR77 said:


> I am only 61, but I had carbon monoxide poisoning in 2003.  So, I have a lot of memory problems, cognitive problems.
> 
> I have to put everything in the exact same spot all the time, otherwise, I can't find anything.
> 
> Personally, I believe in erring on the side of caution.
> 
> With memory problems, always seems wise to keep the doctor informed about what is going on, do whatever tests they want, etc.
> 
> from the Mayo Clinic:
> 
> 
> Memory loss: When to seek help​https://diet.mayoclinic.org/diet/ho...utm_medium=Display&utm_campaign=LeftRailImage​Memory loss: When to seek help​_A number of conditions — not only Alzheimer's disease — can cause memory loss in older adults. Getting a prompt diagnosis and appropriate care is important.
> 
> https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/alzheimers-disease/in-depth/memory-loss/art-20046326_


I just keep challenging my mind by reading, looking into new hobbies, going out and mixing with seniors, etc.


----------

